# Fast Growth of a Large Tumor



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

How fast do tumors grow?

Monday morning I left for my honeymoon. At that point, Ffion (the mouse in my profile picture), a rescued mouse that I got in January, was fine. When I came back on Wednesday late night, her fur was ruffled and unkempt and she has a very large tumor-like growth on her neck/chest. She was acting semi-fine until today. She has been laying awkwardly and has had abnormal breathing (taking short breaths and rasping every so often).

I'm not sure of her age since she is a rescue. She was a full grown adult when I got her in January, so she definitely isn't a young mouse.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I just wanted to chip in that this sounds pretty typical of tumors.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I wasn't sure. I've never had any kind of animal with a tumor before. I guess I've been lucky.

I noticed last night that the blue female that I rescued recently also has a tumor on her cheek. Is it a definite that her offspring will develop tumors in their life?


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I wasn't sure. I've never had any kind of animal with a tumor before. I guess I've been lucky.
> 
> I noticed last night that the blue female that I rescued recently also has a tumor on her cheek. Is it a definite that her offspring will develop tumors in their life?


I wonder if its diet. I've heard that corn can cause tumors in mice. No clue how long it takes though or if its even true. Just odd that two have had it pop up so suddenly,


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought it was very odd too that they both got them at about the same time...

I don't feed them corn, though I can't say what they were feed before I got them since I haven't had either mouse very long.

Corn is in their current dog food that is in their mix... which also contains BHA and Yellow 6 (I posted about my concerns about this in the feeding section).


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I thought it was very odd too that they both got them at about the same time...
> 
> I don't feed them corn, though I can't say what they were feed before I got them since I haven't had either mouse very long.
> 
> Corn is in their current dog food that is in their mix... which also contains BHA and Yellow 6 (I posted about my concerns about this in the feeding section).


I would love a more experienced breeder to chime in on this. I'm really curious if the corn thing is true.

Though did they come from the same place to your knowledge? Possibly genetic then.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

No. The blue mouse came from a pet store nearby where I live. Ffion came from some people who were unable to care for her and two other females anymore (they had lost their job and were living in their car). They were traveling through my state and were originally from up north somewhere, so I assume they got them up north. They told me that they guessed the mice were around 6 months old when they gave them to me.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi. I had an older mouse who had a tumor as well. It just seemed to pop up all of a sudden one day, and I've read that its fairly common in older mice. I just let her be and for awhile she was unaffected by the tumor, but within a few weeks it had grown significantly and was beginning to severely affect her health. It was really sad. Unfortunately, the tumor got so bad I had to have her put down. My advice would be to let your mouse continue to live as long as it can function normally, but when it starts having trouble put it down. Sorry


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

Some sorts of tumors grow really fast,but take in mind that it could also be an abscess.
Probably a vet could help.
That your mouse shows symptoms of illness makes the prognosis even worse.
Our vet has made successful tumour surgerys at mice which hasn't already shown symptoms of any other illness.But your mouse has to be in good condition for that.
If it is an abscess it could be opened by a vet and you have to clean the wound with an 
antiseptic solution and your mice should be treated with antibiotics for a few days.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Besides a tumour it may be an abcess and with 2 mice having lumps in the same cage I would tend to think abcess more than tumour at this stage, without actually feeling it would be difficult to say. Reason I say abcess is possible both mice may have been bitten by an insect or scratched and become infected.
A vet would be able to diagnose more accurately and provide the appropriate treatment.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've had mice with tumors that grew very very slowley and I've had others that grew realy fast, one doe had a tumor pop up on her hip but it didn't grow fast and her daughter (she had the litter befor the tumor) got one in the same place that grew realy fast. Her daughter needed put down months befor her mother.

Tumors can be genetic yes but not allways. Ingredients in some foods habe been known to increase the risk cancer in animals and people as well as some chemicals . I lost all most all my Fox does to tumors on there throats, about 25 mice with in a few weeks of using farm grade disinfectant that I mixed my self (I'm useless with dilution rates). Have never used t again.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Ffion passed away shortly after I posted this.

The blue mouse is still alive. Her tumor has grown tremendously, but she seems unaffected by it for the most part.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your mousey.


----------

